# WTB Sno-Way Controller (Gray) "Predator" Wired



## Snowy SD (Dec 1, 2015)

Looking to buy either new or good used wired controller for a Sno-Way STG plow. Has anyone upgraded to a wireless and have their old wired controller setting around?

Just bought this used plow and he said it worked when he took it off a year ago. Well, it doesn't and unit is completely dead and when the controller was taken apart, the circuit board looks to have some bad leads/connections.

The part number I'm looking for is either 96107354 or even 96104891.

Thanks guys.

http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/mechanic-smile.gif


----------



## Jcearing2001hoe (Jan 25, 2020)

Snowy SD said:


> Looking to buy either new or good used wired controller for a Sno-Way STG plow. Has anyone upgraded to a wireless and have their old wired controller setting around?
> 
> Just bought this used plow and he said it worked when he took it off a year ago. Well, it doesn't and unit is completely dead and when the controller was taken apart, the circuit board looks to have some bad leads/connections.
> 
> ...


I have a wireless unit


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jcearing2001hoe said:


> I have a wireless unit


I dont know if he still needs it from 2015 but I need a wired remote legacy series.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the p/s Chas. ..Not sure if this will work, it's $3beanslowblue:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SNOWAY-LEG...551332&hash=item1aab246874:g:4PwAAOSwJ9Ffvlm5


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Welcome to the p/s Chas. ..Not sure if this will work, it's $3beanslowblue:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SNOWAY-LEG...551332&hash=item1aab246874:g:4PwAAOSwJ9Ffvlm5


Thanks , I did not figure it was going to cost that much for a 10+ year old controller. For $250 more I could just upgrade to the pro control 2 setup. Looks like I'll be wiring up a toggle switch panel for the old girl at least for this season.


----------

